# GC Modifier- we are getting denials



## iribanini (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello, we are getting denials from Medicaid when billing codes 99215, 99213 and 99214 with modifier GC when the services were provided by a resident under the supervision of a teaching physician. We are sending the claims with the teaching physician Medicaid NPI number. When we called Medicaid we were told that the modifier GC was not allowed under contract billing rules. Is there anyone familiar with this? are missing something? I really appreciate any help or advise. Thank you


----------

